# Support Mural iMac 24



## DandyWarhol (29 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous,
je cherchais un moyen d'accrocher un iMac 24 au mur, et ai trouvé ça:
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj.../mac_accessories/displays&nplm=MB060#overview

Quelqu'un connait d'autres solutions solides et sures?

Celle ci est elle la mieux?

Merci,

_*DW*_


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Janvier 2008)

Bon en fait... on peut fermer ce sujet, je viens de voir qu'il n'y a pas 36 solutions en fait. 
Il existe un adapteur _officiel_, et ensuite on achète simplement un support mural d'écran LCD..
Voilà tout,
_*DW*_


----------



## imacg5mortel (29 Janvier 2008)

Salut...ce que tu as présenté dans le lien sert juste à remplacer le pied de l'iMac.

Il te faut un bras VESA en Plus de ça...

Je crois que c'est la meilleure solution, mais attendons l'avis de quelqu'un qui a déjà essayé ça.


----------



## theriddler (29 Janvier 2008)

En effet:



> *Remarque : *Support mural ou bras articulé non inclus.


Et attention! 



> *Compatibilité*
> Fonctionne avec les ordinateurs iMac 24 pouces équipés d'un processeur Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,4 GHz ou Intel Core 2 Extreme à 2,8 GHz.


Espérons qu'il n'y ait pas d'upgrade processeur toute proche! 

Ok, je sors


----------



## ichris75 (30 Janvier 2008)

tu devrais trouver ici par exemple http://www.macway.com/fr/path/88/accessoires/339/supports-ecran.html


----------



## kiwi2008 (2 Février 2008)

Salut tout le monde, 

Voici un site qui parle en détail avec des images pour accrocher le nouveau iMac 24" Alu Glossy.
Le site est un peu lent à cause du grand nombre d'images accompagnant le website tutorial pour support mural un Mac.

Bonne visite à vous tous.


----------



## kiwi2008 (2 Février 2008)

Que je suis bête ! J'oubliais de vous donner l'URL du site :

http://web.mac.com/maitre2008

Voilà, j'espère que vous trouverez vos réponse grâce à ce lien tout en image

By !


----------



## arno1x (3 Février 2008)

Salut, pour compléter le poste de dessus 
Arno

http://www.svmmac.fr/pratique/pas_a_pas/accrochez_l_imac_24_au_mur


----------



## franckgtr34 (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjours a tous, est ce que quelqu'un serait si on peut trouver un adaptateur pour un écrande 20" (imac intel alu)

Merci


----------

